# Ultra Pearl Shrimp Whitener



## Shrimpy (5 Mar 2013)

i have been using Ebiten ultra pearl in my shrimp tank and it has been working extremely well. The problem is as soon as i stop using it the white colour on the shrimp goes back to being poor like before. I am happy to keep using the product but was wondering if anybody knows of a cheaper alternative that works just as well?

thanks


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Mar 2013)

Where did you get it from out of interest mate?

Genchem 'White pellet' is  a possible alternative to this and our sponsors sell it.


----------



## Shrimpy (5 Mar 2013)

Benibachi Max-H  | Benibachi	 and Ebi Ten Ultra Pearl | 

I am a little put off by the Genchem range because of the amount of poor ingredients used just to bulk the products up, have you had any experience using the white pellet yourself?


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2013)

Is it good practice to use chemicals to enhance the colour of shrimp?


----------



## Shrimpy (5 Mar 2013)

There are no chemicals in the contents. Both products contain things that thicken the exoskeleton which make the white look thicker and brighter.


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Mar 2013)

Shrimpy said:


> contain things


Things?


----------



## Ian Holdich (5 Mar 2013)

Apparently it's a vitamin 'concoction', that's all they say.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (5 Mar 2013)

Shrimpy said:


> Benibachi Max-H  | Benibachi	 and Ebi Ten Ultra Pearl |
> 
> I am a little put off by the Genchem range because of the amount of poor ingredients used just to bulk the products up, have you had any experience using the white pellet yourself?



Yes, seems to work a little


----------



## basil (5 Mar 2013)

Poor white can be genetic (if the shrimp ain't got it, no point in flogging a dead horse with supplements) but it can be water condition related. How's the gh in the water? You might be better using a mineral booster such as mosura plus?


----------

